# 2017 Georgia State Championship Scores



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 9, 2017)

WOW is all I can say right know!! 
We had 308 shooters sign in this year!!!
Thanks SO much to everyone that came out to compete and to those who came to just hangout!
Special thanks to Kim Waters, Jimmy Waters and my Wife (Shirley Jean) for all your help, I could not have done it without y'all!
Hope y'all enjoyed this weekend with Sweetwater Archery Club!!  I know I did!!


Bow Novice (Fixed Pins)						
Jonah Duvall	164	8	168	10	332	18
Josh Hamrick	164	7	160	7	324	14
Larry Tanner	168	10	156	3	324	13
Nathan Morgan	160	6	158	7	318	13
Travis Meyers	156	4	160	5	316	9
Josh Waldrop	160	7	152	3	312	10
David Waters	157	6	150	5	307	11
Josh Heller	158	4	148	3	306	7
Brad Lewis	160	6	146	2	306	8
Wesley Long	154	4	150	1	304	5
Gary Blevins 	152	2	150	0	302	2
Willie Johnson	136	2	158	6	294	8
Richard Ramey	148	3	146	1	294	4
Christopher Hamrick Sr.	146	1	144	2	290	3
Kenyon Farmer	145	3	143	3	288	6
Rickie Buley III	140	3	146	3	286	6
Jason Bates	136	4	140	1	276	5
Michael David Wade	124	0	147	2	271	2
Ryan West	144	2	123	0	267	2

Crossbow						
Danny Morgan	152	6	158	4	310	10
Robin East	149	3	155	5	304	8
Victor Marrone	152	3	152	2	304	5
Albert Morris	152	3	150	3	302	6
Michael Archer	150	4	140	4	290	8

Elementary Open Boys (Gr 3 - 5)						
Keenan Mulkey	160	7	144	2	304	9
Aidan Smith	160	6	144	1	304	7
Colbie Wallace	148	1	151	6	299	7
Logan Taylor	156	6	135	4	291	10
Bryson Croft	158	6	131	2	289	8
Trey Andrews	152	4	132	2	284	6
Bo Yearty	102	0	106	0	208	0

Elementary Open Girls (Gr 3 - 5)						
Katie Skinner	164	7	158	5	322	12

Elementary Pins Boys (Gr 3 - 5)						
Travis Burnette	156	3	156	5	312	8
Knox Taylor 	152	2	123	0	275	2

Elementary Pins Girls (Gr 3 - 5)						
Brooklyn Hulsey	156	5	135	0	291	5
Katie Land	136	1	117	0	253	1
Kristen Nowling	144	4	105	0	249	4

High School Olympic Recurve(Gr 9 - 12)						
Dahja Wright	150	1	154	2	304	3

High School Open Boys (Gr 9 - 12)						
Ethan Johnson	144	1	166	9	310	10
Jeb Bowman	145	2	158	6	303	8
Colton Gibbs	146	4	155	5	301	9
McKenzie Dacus	147	4	132	1	279	5

High School Open Girls (Gr 9 - 12)						
McKenzie Smith	137	2	114	1	251	3
Allie Penn	97	0	94	1	191	1

High School Pins Boys (Gr 9 - 12)						
Michael Oglesby	162	6	156	4	318	10
Dylan Price	160	6	148	2	308	8
Briceson Dansby	152	1	135	3	287	4

High School Pins Girls (Gr 9 - 12)						
Elizabeth Kyechenmeister	142	1	125	1	267	2
Bianca Church	142	0	123	0	265	0
Madison Allison	137	1	122	0	259	1
Cheyenne Kent	133	0	115	0	248	0
Kimberlee Peterson	111	0	115	2	226	2

Hunter (Fixed Pins)						
Bradd Parker	152	3	145	2	297	5
Kevin Carr	137	1	158	4	295	5
Robert Conner	143	2	150	2	293	4
Jason Bennett	146	3	143	3	289	6
Trip Penn	137	0	149	5	286	5
Benny Fennell	138	0	141	2	279	2
Marshall Yielding	143	3	134	1	277	4
Shane Chalker	134	1	139	1	273	2
Scotty Seals	124	0	146	3	270	3
Darrell Collins	116	0	146	5	262	5
Rick Buley	130	1	130	0	260	1
David Howell	119	1	140	1	259	2

Hunter Elite (Fixed Pins)						
Mark Walker	145	2	158	8	303	10
Chris Tankersley	144	4	146	1	290	5
Leonard Carr	152	6	136	4	288	10
Todd Jones	140	3	143	2	283	5
Robert Nash	143	1	130	0	273	1
Gabriel Lunsford	130	0	132	3	262	3
Rusty Allison	119	0	135	2	254	2
Taylor Roberson	114	1	139	1	253	2
Guy Bundy	113	0	110	0	223	0

Jr Eagle Open (Ages 6 - 8)						
Addison Wallace	150	2	152	4	302	6
Andrew Land	141	1	145	2	286	3
Eli Waldroup	104	0	89	0	193	0
William (Cole) Hardy	90	1	97	1	187	2

Known 45 - Open						
Don Gardner	164	9	166	10	330	19
Doug Bell	152	5	174	12	326	17
James Weeks	156	5	168	10	324	15
Brian Martin	160	7	156	5	316	12
Tell Lowe	150	4	162	7	312	11
David McSpadden	154	3	154	4	308	7
Ryan Branco	145	2	159	8	304	10
Erik Mattingly	154	4	150	4	304	8
Kyle Cooper	146	1	152	2	298	3
Kevin Cannon	142	3	152	3	294	6
Michael Cain	135	0	153	6	288	6
Tyler Butler	135	1	142	2	277	3

Men's Known 40						
Stacey Campbell	154	5	166	9	320	14
Alex Grizzle	156	5	162	9	318	14
Michael Gaskey	156	4	158	5	314	9
Tyler Luttrell	154	4	158	5	312	9
Jacob Holcomb	154	4	152	5	306	9
Drew Welborn	148	5	155	6	303	11
Steve Melton	152	5	151	3	303	8
Brandon Hughes	150	3	152	2	302	5
Adam Lockhart	153	6	148	5	301	11
Craig Lewis	148	2	152	2	300	4
David Smith	146	1	152	3	298	4
Shane Ledford	150	3	147	5	297	8
Ruben Shuler	148	2	148	2	296	4
Shawn C Jackson	137	2	158	4	295	6
Wesley Mulkey	148	4	146	5	294	9
Olin Price	145	5	148	4	293	9
Clay Conger	141	3	150	2	291	5
Todd Wyrosdick	150	1	141	3	291	4
Shannon Payne	146	2	144	6	290	8
Wesely Warwick	156	4	133	2	289	6
Jeff Cherry	138	4	150	4	288	8
Josh Blevins	146	4	140	4	286	8
Justin Payne	140	2	145	3	285	5
Chad Black	131	2	154	3	285	5
Joshua Phillips	143	3	142	2	285	5
Jeff Bowman	143	3	141	2	284	5
Mike Hester	146	3	138	2	284	5
Joseph Triplett	140	1	142	1	282	2
Kenneth Free	138	3	143	4	281	7
Lamar Greeson	139	4	142	4	281	8
Jake Land	140	1	138	2	278	3
George Tevin Richardson	135	1	142	2	277	3
Lee Taylor	145	3	131	2	276	5
John Schroyer	130	0	144	2	274	2
Jose Santos	125	1	146	1	271	2
Joshua Graham	137	1	133	1	270	2
Brian Dixon	119	1	139	2	258	3
Todd Cruce	113	0	135	4	248	4

Middle School Open Boys (Gr 6 - 8)						
Nathan Dennis	166	9	162	7	328	16
Jackson Tatum	164	8	162	7	326	15
Clay Ostrander	158	4	160	5	318	9
Tanner Foster	160	6	156	4	316	10
Dustin Yearty Jr	155	6	152	4	307	10
Blake Lowe	158	5	144	1	302	6
Weston Skipper	148	3	139	1	287	4
Christopher Hamrick Jr	150	2	136	2	286	4

Middle School Open Girls (Gr 6 - 8)						
Ansley Sapp	156	4	150	1	306	5
Kylen Buley	156	4	132	0	288	4

Middle School Pins Boys (Gr 6 - 8)						
Justin Chalker	154	4	158	5	312	9
Garett Price	150	2	120	0	270	2
Will Robinson	134	1	134	0	268	1
Bryce Waters	121	1	114	1	235	2
Kale Reyfie	124	2	91	2	215	4

Middle School Pins Girls (Gr 6 - 8)						
Caroline Grace Oglesby	128	1	129	1	257	2

Open A						
Chad Thigpen	152	5	158	6	310	11
Logan Wilson	144	3	164	7	308	10
Sam Smith	149	4	158	6	307	10
Micheal Barnes	131	1	154	4	285	5
Narvie Nowling	140	3	135	2	275	5
Erik Johanson	136	0	136	3	272	3
Sam Jennings	152	5	135	4	287	9

Open B						
James Taylor	154	6	172	12	326	18
Matt Loggins	150	2	156	5	306	7
Johnny Garrett	156	4	146	3	302	7
Stephen Sapp	144	1	154	4	298	5
Daniel Morgan	142	2	153	6	295	8
Lee Hulsey	142	2	152	2	294	4
Ed Blackwell	143	2	146	2	289	4
Jason Goldman	152	5	128	1	280	6
Jimmy Waters	139	3	123	0	262	3

Open C						
Jerome Dixon	156	5	152	3	308	8
Tyler Hale	153	4	148	3	301	7
John Mumford	152	2	149	4	301	6
Billy Young	152	6	147	3	299	9
John Bondy	148	2	150	3	298	5
Chris Cooper	148	3	144	5	292	8
Adam Wyttenbach	140	0	151	4	291	4
Andrew Barwick	147	4	144	5	291	9
Nathan Galloway	148	6	142	3	290	9
Kenneth Dacus	144	1	142	4	286	5
Shane Cloers	149	3	135	3	284	6
Troy Hall	134	5	147	4	281	9
Casey Cobb	147	4	127	2	274	6
Jeremy Dykes	144	2	120	2	264	4

Open Known 50						
Ryan Lockhart	160	6	162	6	322	12
David Brown	158	8	164	8	322	16
Don Randolph	157	7	162	7	319	14
Mark Keesee	166	9	150	4	316	13
Clay Ledbetter	160	7	154	4	314	11
Jerry Martin	157	8	157	8	314	16
Scotty Rhoadoes	150	4	160	7	310	11
Butch Parkman	160	6	147	7	307	13
Zachery Shreve	150	4	151	5	301	9
Scott Jackson	150	4	150	4	300	8
Keith Carter	154	6	146	3	300	9
Gerrall Wynn	152	5	147	4	299	9
Chris Cape	158	6	133	3	291	9
Josh Livingston	132	1	120	1	252	2

Open Semi-Pro						
Travis Ballard	154	5	160	0	314	5
Jeremie Wallace	154	4	156	4	310	8
Corey Bryant	151	4	158	5	309	9
Tate Gerald	143	3	152	3	295	6
David Hasty	128	1	123	2	251	3
Jesse Scott	128	2	0	0	128	2

Senior Hunter (Fixed Pins)						
Jim Robinson	152	4	162	7	314	11
Hugh Bryant	158	6	151	3	309	9
David Petet	148	3	146	5	294	8
Billy Adkinson	144	2	150	2	294	4
Randy Davis	146	1	140	0	286	1
Jay Townsell	130	0	154	7	284	7
Mike Webb	133	1	141	2	274	3
Frank Ellis	139	0	126	1	265	1
William Randolph	118	1			118	1

Senior Masters Open						
Ken Mosely	144	1	150	2	294	3
Barry Henderson	139	2	139	2	278	4
Jerry Presley	135	1	135	2	270	3
RE Smith	128	1	137	3	265	4
John Champion	119	1	121	1	240	2

Senior Men's Known						
John Nickell	156	6	164	8	320	14
Mike Crowe	158	5	160	6	318	11
Tommy Perry	158	5	160	6	318	11
Matt McKenna	154	3	162	6	316	9
David Parson	152	6	160	6	312	12
Jesse Wilhelm	153	7	156	6	309	13
Terry Patterson	150	4	156	4	306	8
Bobby Cummings	154	3	150	2	304	5
Jeff Massey	148	3	147	2	295	5
Kym Ledford	148	2	144	1	292	3
Kerry Hall	139	1	139	2	278	3
Ezra Alleywly	137	1	134	0	271	1
James Strickland	134	0	137	0	271	0
Bobby Knight	128	3	139	3	267	6
Christopher Smith	123	2	138	3	261	5

Senior Men's Open						
Scott Parrott	154	3	147	2	301	5
Fran Kephart	148	2	139	2	287	4
Dennis Page	144	1	140	3	284	4
Mark Loggins	147	4	135	3	282	7
Ronald Whitehead	126	2	141	3	267	5
Richard James	120	1	134	1	254	2

Senior Women's Known						
Tammy Murphy	144	3	158	4	302	7
Margi Stoudt	150	1	148	3	298	4
Janice Davis	148	4	148	3	296	7
Lori Hester	143	2	142	2	285	4

Senior Women's Open						
Susan Martin	108	3	122	1	230	4

Super Senior Known						
Allen Roberts	154	3	150	5	304	8
Dennis Johnson	150	2	152	2	302	4
George Plemmons	152	4	147	3	299	7
Leon Pittman	148	0	150	4	298	4
Danny Lockhart	146	1	150	4	296	5
Lamar Pettit	140	2	154	2	294	4
R. C. Shoemake	149	6	142	3	291	9
James Smith	146	2	143	2	289	4
James Grizzard	139	4	147	3	286	7
Adam J Lennox	135	1	150	5	285	6
Marvin Neal	134	3	146	3	280	6
Carl L Cushman	135	1	143	1	278	2
Donnie Gardner	140	3	138	3	278	6
Gordon Highlander	144	1	133	0	277	1
James Reeves	145	3	131	3	276	6
Fletcher Ray	112	1	143	3	255	4
Buddy Allison	88	0	126	3	214	3

Super Senior Open						
Perry Hughes	145	3	160	5	305	8
Lee Johnson	148	2	149	5	297	7
Barry Moon	137	2	145	4	282	6
Carl Martin	104	0	131	2	235	2
David Ambrose	124	2	nc	nc	124	2

Traditional						
James F Morgan	148	4	140	2	288	6
Freeman Shepard	132	2	147	3	279	5
Mike Oglesby	130	0	149	2	279	2
Bert Sullivan	125	1	150	2	275	3
Frank Cole	138	3	131	0	269	3
Russell Gleason	140	0	116	1	256	1
Shane Copeland	99	0	124	0	223	0

Women's Hunter (Fixed Pins)						
Teresa Nowling	164	7	146	2	310	9
Sandy Jennings	156	5	154	3	310	8
Alecia Searcy	156	4	150	4	306	8
Marcia Waterson	150	2	156	4	306	6
Stephenie Wallace	145	3	158	6	303	9
Tina Robinson	154	3	146	2	300	5
Sherry Oglesby	140	2	150	7	290	9
Tamaara Archer	152	5	137	4	289	9
Brandi Jo Conner	145	2	144	2	289	4
Holly Melton	139	0	150	4	289	4
Michelle Webb	148	1	141	1	289	2
Stacy Hulsey	146	1	134	1	280	2
Jenny Conger	142	1	136	3	278	4
Amanda Mulkey	140	0	134	3	274	3
Melinda Davis	134	1	126	1	260	2
Kim Penn	124	0	132	1	256	1

Women's Hunter Elite (Fixed Pins)						
Cheryl Carr	133	1	130	2	263	3
Tammy Yearty	41	0	79	0	120	0

Women's Known 40 - Open						
Haily Utley	142	1	156	4	298	5
Janet Knight	145	3	150	2	295	5
Stacy Laviana	148	4	146	3	294	7
Regilyn Johnson	141	2	152	3	293	5
Kabri Hart	140	1	137	0	277	1
Melinda Hawk	148	6	126	1	274	7
Kristin Buley	137	2	130	1	267	3
Ivonne Santo	126	2	138	1	264	3
Ashley Taylor	136	2	123	0	259	2
Jenna Blevins	129	0	121	0	250	0
Becky Jackson	117	1	121	3	238	4

Women's Known 45 - Open						
Florence Gleason	148	2	144	1	292	3

Women's Open A						
Gretchen Pruett	119	0	139	2	258	2

Women's Open B						
Kim Waters	143	2	131	2	274	4

Fun						
Ralph Sams	162	6	162	7	324	13
Titus Penland	156	4	152	4	308	8
Jesse Phillips	158	5	146	2	304	7
Joey Skinner	149	4	154	3	303	7
Becky Land	132	0	123	0	255	0
Joe Hill						
Tim Costner						
Matt Gilbert						
Johnathan Taylor Clark						
Taylor Yates						
Brian Dansby						
Kyla Feenstra


----------



## Mike Oglesby (Jul 9, 2017)

James Morgan great shooting. It was a pleasure to shoot with you and a pleasure to meet your wife.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 9, 2017)

How about the state shooter of the year winners ?


----------



## NBN (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks for a great shoot!


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 10, 2017)

BowanaLee said:


> How about the state shooter of the year winners ?



Scott is in charge of that. He has all the scores from the qualifiers.


----------

